

Shrinking Blob Computes Traveling Salesman Solutions - arjn
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/512821/shrinking-blob-computes-traveling-salesman-solutions/
Arxiv link : http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.4969
======
arjn
Arxiv link : <http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.4969>

